# flourescent lights



## beginning grower (Feb 17, 2006)

im buying everything i need to grow tomorrow but the hydroponic shop im visiting has pretty expensive lights.  the flouros are 70+.  im only interested in flouros because the space i am growing in is relatively small.  4 feet high 5-6 feet long.  im only growing a few plants 2 or 3 tops.  if anyone could recommend where i can buy good flouros for cheap i would appreciate it.  both warm and cool flouros and some sort of device to suspend the flouros by.  thank you for responding.


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2006)

Wal-mart, Lowes, Home Depot, Ace Hardware, ect, ALL have 4 foot flo fixtures for less than $10. Shop for your bulbs at the same place, $3-$7 each. Don't _waste_ money on "special plant" bulbs from the hydro store. Simply buy a mix of warm and cools. 
  All those places will have small chain and "S" hooks for mounting, too.


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 18, 2006)

hey, best light ive ever used(ive only growno once,lol,feel free to ignore me too) but go to like a pet store,and pick up a reptile UV light, there nifty, and hey are like 2000% fireproof.


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2006)

"Lizard light" isn't the proper spectrum.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 18, 2006)

Using a HPS will get you 2 or 3 times more bud per plant than flo's, and quicker.

Lumen for lumen, HPS are cheaper to run than flo's.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 20, 2006)

Ganja is right, you get HPS is the way to grow, or if you can find one, get a LowPS light.


----------



## Daboss (Feb 22, 2006)

im using fluorescent lights for my 3 plants but i only 130 watts on them. do i need more??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2006)

Daboss said:
			
		

> im using fluorescent lights for my 3 plants but i only 130 watts on them. do i need more??


how big is your grow space?


----------



## Daboss (Feb 22, 2006)

Its in a box about 18" by 18" i think i need to add more but im not sure


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2006)

you don't want an HPS in that small of an area. 2.25 sq.ft. apprently you are using compact spiral florous from wal-mart. Pack as many as you can. get the 42w ones pushing 1800 lumens or so. mix em up with cool whites and soft whites so you cover the spectrum. IMO. you can get a fixture at wal-mart. It is a fan light replacment kit. Its a few bucks. it can handle four bulbs. (just make sure it will fit).


----------



## Daboss (Feb 26, 2006)

im using 2 65 watts fluerescant lights. by the way im growing chronic so should i just get 2 more of them fluorescent lights at Kmart??


----------



## Mutt (Feb 26, 2006)

I started a little cab for growing some bagseed for fun. about the same size 2 1/2 sq.ft. I can only put 2 plants in it. (I could start 4 but then 2 would have to be chunked at 1' ht. I put 4 42watt compact spiral florous. got about 8000 lumens total. It could use more, but then where would I grow my plant? I got 2 light fixtures and put a dual socket in each.


----------



## Daboss (Feb 26, 2006)

and how did your plants turn out? how was the Bud?and How much did u get out of it?thanks for ur help so far.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 26, 2006)

I just started it for shits and giggles. I use florous for veg and a HPS for flower. I am rebuilding my set up to be in a large cab. in my attic. It is taking some time so I slapped together a little micro-grow. I just can't stand not having something growing. (note: I had to dismantle my last grow for security reasons). Bagseed I never put in with good genetics. Bagseed has been known to pop out a hermie when least expected. but growing an unknown is fun you never know what you'll end up with. A good setup would mandate an HPS to pop out some good yeilders. IMO

My first indoor grow back when.....I got about 3/4 of an oz. off a plant. using compact florous. yeild wasn't that great and the buds were a little fluffy, not tight like they should be. but hey I got a good buzz off it.  . Better then the bud I got the seed from and a great learning experience my first go around.

Hope I answered you question. Don't expect a lot you first grow. It is more of an education than actually kicking out bud. but grow on anyway. Its worth it.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 26, 2006)

Just worry about getting it right and keeping it that way. Next time you grow you'll probably get twice as much anyways.


----------



## Daboss (Feb 27, 2006)

ok thanks guys i appreciate ur help, im goin to the store tomorrow and pick up 3 more fluorescent lamps 65watts. well see at least the ones outside i dont have to takes of just let the california sun take care of it.


----------

